# Chris Christensen products



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I recently purchased the CC sample pack. It has shampoo, (I chose black on black) Thick n' Thicker mousse volumizer, After U rinse (I think that's what it's called) and Ice on Ice. I managed to find time to try them on Trevvor today, and I really really liked all of the products. He looks like a beautiful, shiny, black poof ball that seriously needs some hairbands, which are on the way in the mail.  I'm embarrassed to take him into public, he looks like he never gets a bang trim! Anyways, I have a few questions: has anyone tried diluting the shampoo? The package says in giant letters "DO NOT DILUTE" but thought I would see if anyone had, and if diluting affected it any. Also, I noticed that when I blow-dried him, he dried so fast that I didn't get a chance to straighten him as well as I like to....any tips to help with that? Like maybe I shouldn't towel dry him as well or something? TIA.  Oh, and did anyone else notice that the Black on Black smells like tea grounds?! Made me sneeze...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I recently purchased the CC sample pack. It has shampoo, (I chose black on black) Thick n' Thicker mousse volumizer, After U rinse (I think that's what it's called) and Ice on Ice. I managed to find time to try them on Trevvor today, and I really really liked all of the products. He looks like a beautiful, shiny, black poof ball that seriously needs some hairbands, which are on the way in the mail.  I'm embarrassed to take him into public, he looks like he never gets a bang trim! Anyways, I have a few questions: has anyone tried diluting the shampoo? The package says in giant letters "DO NOT DILUTE" but thought I would see if anyone had, and if diluting affected it any. Also, I noticed that when I blow-dried him, he dried so fast that I didn't get a chance to straighten him as well as I like to....any tips to help with that? Like maybe I shouldn't towel dry him as well or something? TIA.  Oh, and did anyone else notice that the Black on Black smells like tea grounds?! Made me sneeze...


I use the Les Poochs gold slicker when drying and it gets the coat nice and straight. (The Green or Silver works better on thicker/coarser hair.) I only use a HV dryer too, not a stand (heat).  I love CC and LP products both! There's a review thread in here if you want to add your comments:
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15776-chris-christensen-product-review.html


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Agree with Rowan

Tried diluting the black on black, def didnt work as well. Used it in the recirculator, and color just didnt stay on as if I used it straighton


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Agree with Rowan
> 
> Tried diluting the black on black, def didnt work as well. Used it in the recirculator, and color just didnt stay on as if I used it straighton


 Darn....I was hoping I could dilute it...it's so expensive!! Thanks for answering my question.  And thanks to you too Rowan, I'll have to look into those. And hop over to that thread.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL! Well I just wanted to make sure I spread it out evenly and deep into the coat since the recircs are sooo great at getting them clean lol. Whoops I just managed to wash out all the other "applications" of the BOB *snicker*. If you travel to a local dog show you can buy it in gallons.. I got mine for like $35 or $40.. there is usually a vendor that sells the other CC products in the larger sizes too.


BTW *always* use the After Bath after you use the TNT or you'll a spider-mat mess :afraid:!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> LOL! Well I just wanted to make sure I spread it out evenly and deep into the coat since the recircs are sooo great at getting them clean lol. Whoops I just managed to wash out all the other "applications" of the BOB *snicker*. If you travel to a local dog show you can buy it in gallons.. I got mine for like $35 or $40.. there is usually a vendor that sells the other CC products in the larger sizes too.
> 
> 
> BTW *always* use the After Bath after you use the TNT or you'll a spider-mat mess :afraid:!


Oops...I didn't use after bath all over him this time....I just used it on his tk/hocks/lower half of front legs. hopefully he'll be ok this time around! I'm going to be getting him fancied up for Christmas tomorrow so I will check.  Thanks for telling me!


----------

